# And so it begins...



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Had the first 2 calves of the fall calving season yesterday. Didn't snap a pic of the other little squirt as he was up and gone before I got there. Hereford-Simmental cross. Birth weight of 76 lbs.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice looking black baldy. That is a fancy looking calf. Congratulations!

I do not look at newborns and think dollar signs. I am always happy to see a live birth and a calf nursing. A few months down the road I guess my mindset begins to change. I still like to see the little critters running around the pasture playing chase in the afternoons.

I will not have many fall calves this year. I held the bulls and am going to all spring calving. I know the fall calves bring a premium in the spring and I will miss the extra coins.


----------

